# …



## Bex93 (Jan 13, 2021)

Blank


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

They are a lot of work, super smart, and loyal and loving to their owners. 

Juno is my first GSD 13 months. I would not call her friendly. She's aloof, and curious. For example, when the neighbours are out, she will do a run-by just to to check on them, but she will not stop for cuddles. She will stop for a game with her ball, mostly keepaway, because she does not release the ball for just anyone. 

GSDs are landsharks when they are teething (search for "landshark" on this forum), so anything that moves pretty much. I have a COVID puppy, her socialization around kids was impacted with schools closed etc. but I am glad that she is mostly indifferent to kids. My rescue is amazing with children. I can let strange kids pet him and he is as sweet as pie with kids. Dogs are another problem. 

I bought from a reputable breeder with a bunch of guarantees re: hips and elbows. But I was more interested in temperament than in health, which to me is always a bit of a gamble. I wanted no inbreeding and good care taken of both dam and sire. I also wanted my puppy to have a good first 8 weeks. My rescue has a bunch of problems, which I attribute to being removed from his mother and siblings too early. I have no evidence. When I see him around other dogs, I think he did not spend time learning to play nice with others. I met Juno's mother and father, who were friendly. I also have the runt of the litter, so that means 11 weeks with her pack rather than the usual 8. 

Juno is a joy, but she alone probably gets 2 hours of my focused attention per day in spurts.


----------

